# just got my first bowkill back



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

nice


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I like it.


----------



## bowhunter1998 (Jan 2, 2012)

Looks great!!!! Nice buck nice work


----------



## jogr (Oct 2, 2010)

It's nice to see a well done mount. And a great deer too.


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

dont worry, if anything ........ you underpaid
nice mount ... amazing deal. that looks like a $550-$600 deer mount


----------



## runningdeer (Mar 30, 2007)

Great buck and a nice mount! Congrats!


----------



## LL710 (Jun 3, 2008)

Great buck... first class taxidermy!


----------



## Nurati (Dec 4, 2011)

Bueatiful mount. and congrats on the deer.


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

Nicely done.


----------



## EGlock86 (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks fellas im happy weigh it.....now I look at every mount I see and its seems to be higher quality than alot of em im very happy with it ...thanks for the comments fellers


----------



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

I think it looks great. The price was right also! Our local guy is up to $750 now!! Looks like some european mounts in my future.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

looks great!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Looks real good


----------



## defrost (Feb 21, 2010)

great first buck and nice mount cant beat that for the money


----------



## Codi (Aug 11, 2011)

Looks like a very well done mount. Congratulations that is a nice buck!


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Nice buck and a wonderful mount - congratulations.


----------



## Mr.Wiggles (Dec 29, 2007)

Beauty of a deer and excellent mount,looks alive!congrates.


----------



## RamboZ7 (Nov 17, 2011)

that looks awesome. taxi did a great job with it.


----------



## Rockyoutdoors (Jul 31, 2008)

Your taxidermist did a nice mount at a great price. Congrats on your harvest.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Congrats nice buck and great looking mount.


----------



## McChesney (Jan 5, 2009)

I would be very proud of that buck, and mount, and you should be too.....congrats!


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Excellent mount. Very nice buck too.


----------



## myerslawncare96 (Jul 4, 2010)

nice buck


----------



## jimbohunter (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow That is some very nice work.


----------



## StraightShotSam (Aug 11, 2010)

Ill be 100% honest. That is the nicest looking consumer mount I've seen for 400!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StraightShotSam (Aug 11, 2010)

:greenwithenvy:


----------



## EGlock86 (Aug 15, 2010)

Another plus is I shot it on sept 27 got it back on dec 23...thanks guys ..I don't think ills ever use another taxidermy shop..mo matter where I live in the state can't say enough about these guys


----------



## HurtTaxidermy (Oct 13, 2011)

I do taxidermy myself and I have to say this guy is undervaluing his work but nice to see mounts like that going back to customers and a very fair price....if he is producing mounts like that to his customers on a daily basis he should easily be charging at least $500...very fine detail and a very nice buck..I'd be proud of both no doubt.


----------



## turkeytom (May 8, 2003)

Glock.I had to look twice at that mount.If I didn't know better,I would say it is a mount that I did.The over all look and the detail work looks identical to my work.The eyes,nose and the vanes on the face ,the neck muscles and the brisket area,and even the wrinkels on the lower side of the neck look like the work that I do.The only thing that looks a little different is the place between the eye and the gland.I don't bring the tissue color down quite that close to the gland.Looks like you got a good job at a fair price.That combination is hard to beat.


----------



## TRX32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Very nice....what form is that?


----------



## Joshy_Squash81 (Mar 28, 2011)

Honestly that is one of the nicest mounts I've seen in a while. Oh and I like your Camo Z71 sticker on your truck, where did ya get it?


----------



## monkeyking75 (Dec 11, 2010)

That's one nice mount......great detailing done. Looks almost lifelike!!


----------



## Craig Hacker (Jan 3, 2012)

looks nice, and a heck of a first bow kill


----------



## buckhunter1 (May 25, 2009)

That mount is $500 or better around my neck of the woods. Congrats on a nice Bow kill!


----------



## ejay (Dec 16, 2011)

That's a killer first buck man! Congrats on a great mount as well! & for a good deal?!? Seems like you are doing something right my friend. :darkbeer:


----------



## EGlock86 (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## Hunterrich (Oct 26, 2011)

i think whatta heck of a nice 8 point and mount!!


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

That looks pretty nice for 400. Your taxi is definitely not charging enough for his work, especially with the cost of materials/labor, but I'm not going to get into that. It's a really nice looking mount, congrats!


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

great job


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Looks like you are one lucky mo fo to me! LOL!


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

looks better than he did in the back of that truck…..good looking mount:greenwithenvy:


----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck (Oct 2, 2012)

Your mount is very very nice. Excellent work.

I paid $475 for my last mount and it looks like crap. It wasn't about the cost but this taxidermist had done some nice work in years past but I think he butchered my deer. Needless to say I brought my 8 pointer to another taxidermist that was an hour away but his work is very nice. He did my turkey and it looks great. He charges $550 but with the mouth open like I want it I'm looking at around $700.


----------



## compaq4 (Jan 26, 2013)

nice work, nice buck


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

Nice work


----------



## Xbowkid (Jun 17, 2012)

That is Well worth the $400


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

Love that mount pose! Very nice work


----------



## KY Grant (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice mount. 400 is about average in my area. My taxidermist charges 400 and he tans them the same as commercial tanneries. I won't need a new taxidermist for a long time


----------



## iProarcher14 (Oct 18, 2012)

Awesome looking mount. Worth every penny


----------



## 357 (Nov 24, 2010)

nothing with with paying for quality that you are going to keep for a life time, i think you got a great deal.


----------

